# 100% avocado oil



## Miha Engblom (Dec 28, 2013)

Hello friends!  I would like to try a 100% avocado oil soap. Do you think it might make a nice bar or is it just waste of oil?


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 28, 2013)

here is a page you might find interesting. Its about single oil bars and how they perform. Sounds like a avocado would be nice but I would make a small amount so they can get used before they get too old.

http://www.zensoaps.com/singleoil.htm


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 29, 2013)

I really think it is a waste of good avocado oil to use it as a single oil. There is an avocado oil vendor at one of my markets whom also sells a 100% avocado oil soap. I have had several customers including the owner of the market that have tried his soap and say it is not a nice soap. I usually mix avocado oil with avocado puree, coconut or palm kernel, olive and palm and it makes it great bar of soap. Creamy and not drying


----------



## engblom (Dec 30, 2013)

I also think it would not work well..​


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 30, 2013)

I wouldn't use just Avocado oil alone either.  However it's nice when mixed with other oils.  I love avocado oil.


----------

